# Skyline incident this weekend?



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

At my spin class this morning one of the women riders was mentioning an incident with a truck running a couple of cyclists off the road on Skyline Saturday, apparently another rider in the vicinity got the license plate. Anyone know more about this? I heard one rider crashed and ended up with a neck injury. I didn't see any other threads on this.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

kretzel said:


> At my spin class this morning one of the women riders was mentioning an incident with a truck running a couple of cyclists off the road on Skyline Saturday, apparently another rider in the vicinity got the license plate. Anyone know more about this? I heard one rider crashed and ended up with a neck injury. I didn't see any other threads on this.


https://www.kcbs.com/Redwood-City-Truck-Driver-May-Have-Aimed-for-Cycli/3645314

Posted: Monday, 12 January 2009 3:32PM

Redwood City Truck Driver May Have Aimed for Cyclists

REDWOOD CITY, Calif. (KCBS) -- The CHP is investigating a possible road incident in Redwood City, where a pickup truck driver allegedly tried to run a group of cyclists off the road over the weekend. 
 KCBS’ Mike Colgan Reports Four cyclists were riding downhill on Skyline near Skylonda on Saturday morning at about 35 miles per hour, when a driver in a white Dodge or Chevy pickup truck allegedly tried to knock them off their bikes.
”I’m pretty banged up, so it’s been slow getting up and getting to work in the morning,” said team captain Anthony Borba, who was knocked off his bike. “My neck is pretty injured, I’m having trouble turning my head.”
A motorcyclist was able to chase the truck down and write down a license plate number.
Borba said that the incident gave them pause because two members of their team, Kristy Gough and Matt Peterson were killed last year in Cupertino when a Santa Clara County Sheriff’s Deputy accidentally hit them with his patrol car.
(MGO)


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Didn't something like this happen on Page Mill a year or two ago? They got his license, but the police wouldn't arrest him because the cyclists couldn't identify him.


----------



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

has anybody heard anything more on this?


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Glad to see a fellow two-wheeler helping out.

-g


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

For sure motorcyclists feel almost as vulnerable as us on the roads. I’d be obliged to help them out too, if I could chase down a *S*omewhat *U*biquitous *V*ehicle. I hope they nail this prick’s ass to the wall. Either that, or maybe someone can distribute the license plate number and have everyone report it. Sure, that would be a slight bit dishonest, but surely a damn sight better than attempting to kill people with a large lardo turd-ass SUV.


----------

